# uroczyście przysięgam, że knuję coś niedobrego...



## vickygraham

Could anybody help me with this sentence?

Many thanks in advance!

vicky


----------



## BezierCurve

That would be something like:

_I solemnly swear, that I'm plotting something bad/evil._

And suddenly your previous post seems to be clear - "ani knu-knu" is just a made up thing (following the pattern of mru-mru), to tell someone _not to plot anything_.


----------



## vickygraham

Oh, many thanks! you have been a great help for me!


----------



## vickygraham

So, what *możemy to i "knuciem" nazywać* would mean as an answer?


----------



## BezierCurve

That's:

_We can also call it "plotting"._


----------



## vickygraham

Great!
Thank you again!


----------



## majlo

_"I solemnly swear, that I'm plotting something bad/evil."

_Just a minor note, if you don't mind: it should've been without the comma.


----------



## vickygraham

Many thanks for that quote!
Best regards.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Just a minor note, if you don't mind: it should've been without the comma.


 
Of course. Thanks, buddy.


----------



## El Torero

W oryginale J.K.Rowling napisała:
_I solemnly swear that I am up to no good_


----------

